# The "new" Kontiki is here - and more!!!



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

It's finally here! I have the tri axle at last. I use the words "new" in inverted commas, mainly as the van was already registered and the previous owner on paper was Swift. I think the van is only a few weeks old on paper, although it has been knocking about for a bit longer. Many of you saw the van - (it really is this one,) at the NEC. Other "short term owners" have been motorhome mags and a famous celeb.

I went to the Swift factory at Hull to collect the van yesterday, and initially met up with Peter (Humber Traveller) where we had a quick cuppa. Next up was Lynsey, customer service manager from Swift, and then out to the van with (I think Alistair from Swift), later to be joined by Peter Smith and Andy Spacey.

The van was standing proud, the sun shone down and we went through what I can only describe as a very thorough handover. The van is full UK spec, as per the brochure, with the oddity of being left hand drive. Several people have already commented on the LHD aspect on what is a truly British van. I have however upgraded somewhat by the addition on Dometic roof aircon - and excellent it is too. Very quiet on the outside and quiet inside too - unless the fan is at high speed. Another addition is a towbar. There are a couple of little extras that change the van to a totally unique thing. Only little things, but the attention Swift have paid to these is absolutely first class.

The interior is absolutely immaculate. The trim is trendy yet the same type of material as per the previous Swift. An in dash CD radio - with remote control is a pleasure to listen to and is connected to six speakers in the habitation area. Kate Bush's "Wuthering Heights" (or is it Withering Tights?) sounds fantastic - certainly on par with my Bose system.

The new Multijet 160 is fabulous - very quiet and powerful, so powerful in fact, it goes "bing, bing, bing" to tell me I have hit 100km per hour. On the flat, up hill, down hill - no gear changing necessary and the van simply marches on. The drive from Hull to Knareboro yielded 23 mpg per the on board computer - and that was cracking on a bit too. I was a bit daunted about driving the LHD for the first time but it was fine, and it will certainly make life easier en route to Italy next week.

As the time came to empty the original van, all hands mucked in. How embarassing - 32 pairs of shoes, a vacuum cleaner, an iron and of course a cuddly toy.

But the day just got better. Swift had obtained a copy of Sarah Beeny's book - and asked Sarah to autograph it for me. (Sarah Beeny is the queen of property ladder and also runs a successful online dating service.) This book is priceless to me. I can hand on heart say I have watched every episode of Property Ladder and Oscar used to bark at the music. Maybe Swift and Sarah are trying to fix me up by providing a copy "A date with Sarah Beeny" LOL. Later. I saw a pic of Peter's dog - a Weimar - and bless him, he was wearing nail varnish (the dog I hasten to add.) Finally Swift gave me a watch - complete with Swift logo and I shall use this to time my transit through Switzerland - I reckon this Multijet thing will climb those hills as though they were not there.

I shall do a full van review on my return from Italy.

Russell

PS - If you want to see Sarah Beeny, or the dating website, it is www.mysinglefriend.com

PPS - the book is hilarious - I must start loitering at the deli counter!

Edited for typing errors.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hurrah!

May I be the first to congratulate you, Russell. It looks (and sounds) great, and I trust everything will be fine on your way to Garda next week.

See you around :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW

Chris :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DOUBLE WOW


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

it looks fab russell good luck and enjoy


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Looks nice Russel, hope you have better luck with this-one
All the best






regards.......nige


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*



clayton9 said:


> it looks fab russell good luck and enjoy


It looks fab - is that the van or Sarah Beeny's website?

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> It looks fab - is that the van or Sarah Beeny's website?


So, Russell - what's this between you and Sarah Beeny then, eh? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I am so please that you have a happy story to post Russel and long may it last.

Really nice van, I was parked next to one for a couple of day on Brownhills/ overnight a while back and could not help looking at it, and wishing it was mine.

good luck and safe travelling

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sarah Beeny*



geraldandannie said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks fab - is that the van or Sarah Beeny's website?
> ...


Hi

We digress but none the less. She presented Property Ladder and various other Tv shows. Oscar used to sit on my knee, bark at the music and then settle down to watch too. Later, Sarah discovered some of her mates were single and hence the dating agency. People "advertise" their friends on there - and dont you dare!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Sarah Beeny*



Rapide561 said:


> People "advertise" their friends on there - and dont you dare!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: - :wink:

As you say, we digress. I'm just so glad you're enthusiastic about it. As I said elsewhere, I showed one to Annie at Shepton Mallet, and she was really impressed with the interior, and the space. And it's a very striking van to look at from the outside, too.

Gerald


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

im on bout the van russell wish it was mine ((((( i wached the beeny allso great program


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Glad to read that all went well Russell and you have the new van. We've been thinking about you and hoping all was sorted.

Enjoy your trip to Italy. We're not very far from there - at the top left hand corner of Slovenia close to the Predil Pass at Bovec enjoying free Wifi for the afternoon. The sun is shining, the mountains sparkling and the Sobec river is deep turquoise. 

What a civilised little country this is !

G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

FANTASTIC Russell!

Glad you have your new mh at last. Hope all goes well for your trip back to Italy and may the new mh be trouble free!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I dont know much about motorhomes but what a lovely looking van,
We wish you happy and safe traveling in it, have you named it yet :?:  

Anne & Tony


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Russel . 

Nice looking rig .. but I'm a tad curious, last I heard you were preparing a legal case against Swift for the troubles you had with the last Kontiki, not fit for purpose as I recall, did I miss something, were you fully compensated and why did you buy another after all the problems you had with the first? 

Anyway, wishing you very many safe journeys in her :wink: 

Jim


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Good luck with the new van Russell. Looks fabulous. I shall dream on...about the van and Ms. Beeny!

IH


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Handsome.

(and the van....)

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New van*

Hi

Well, I have decided on two names for the van.

It's travelling name is "European Voyager" and it's pet name is Lady Sarah.

Russel


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: New van*



Rapide561 said:


> Well, I have decided on two names for the van


How about Higher Doll?

<waits to see if anyone gets it.....>

Dougie.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: New van*

How about Higher Doll?

<waits to see if anyone gets it.....>

Dougie.[/quote]

Shouldn't that be used on a Thor ARV??

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: New van*



exmusso said:


> Shouldn't that be used on a Thor ARV??


Ker-CHING. 

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Doll????*

Higher Doll - sorry - I have not got it??????

Help!

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Doll????*



Rapide561 said:


> Higher Doll - sorry - I have not got it??????


Think back - history - school - Kontiki - who drove the original wet one?

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kontiki*

Hi

Kontiki was a raft or something - but higher doll?

Or Kontiki holidays for the 18-35's????

Ah, enough! LOL

Russell


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Russell

The Kontiki raft made out of reeds was sailed cant remember where now by Tor Heyerdahl (higher Doll). Cant remember anything more about it though.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Kontiki*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Kontiki was a raft or something - but higher doll?
> 
> ...


There you go Russell, the higher doll a play on words with his surname.

Cheers,
Alan

Courtesy of Wikipedia.

The Kon-Tiki Expedition
In the Kon-Tiki Expedition, Heyerdahl and five fellow adventurers went to Peru, where they constructed a pae-pae raft from balsa wood and other native materials, a raft that they called the Kon-Tiki. The Kon-Tiki expedition was inspired by old reports and drawings made by the Spanish Conquistadors of Inca rafts, and by native legends and archaeological evidence suggesting contact between South America and Polynesia. After a 101 day, 4,300 mile (7,000 km) journey across the Pacific Ocean, Kon-Tiki smashed into the reef at Raroia in the Tuamotu Islands on August 7, 1947, showing that it was possible that people before the arrival of the Europeans could have accomplished such a journey with relative ease and safety. The only modern technology the expedition had on board was a radio, food in the form of military rations, and fresh water in 56 small cans. While en route, the crew supplemented their diet by fishing.

Although the Kon-Tiki raft was an accurate replica of a South American sea vessel, its crew was unaware of most of its steering capabilities. Subsequent experiments by Heyerdahl and others have demonstrated that by manipulating such a raft's several centerboards, an amazing degree of maneuverability is possible. Inspired by the adventure of Kon-Tiki, many rafts have repeated the voyage thus demonstrating that the success of the original expedition was not due merely to "luck". Heyerdahl's book about the expedition, Kon-Tiki, has been translated into over 50 languages. The documentary film of the expedition, itself entitled Kon-Tiki, won an Academy Award in 1951.

Most anthropologists continue to believe, based on linguistic, physical and genetic evidence, that Polynesia was settled from west to east, migration having begun from the Asian mainland. There are controversial indications, though, of some sort of South American/Polynesian contact most notably in the fact that the South American sweet potato served as a dietary staple throughout much of Polynesia. Other indications of possible contact include other South American plants, some of the stone masonry and statuary found on Easter Island and elsewhere, and Easter Island's unusual bird-man cult which has parallels on the South American mainland. Heyerdahl himself answered to the linguists' argument that, guessing the origin of African-Americans he would prefer to believe that they came from Africa, judging from their skin colour, and not from England, judging from their speech.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Kontiki*



exmusso said:


> There you go Russell, the higher doll a play on words with his surname


  You've spoiled it now......

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kon-tiki*

Hi

I also thought the word(s) Kon-tiki translated in some language or other as "God of the Sun" and wondered if this was why the holiday firm adopted the name etc - for the sunny climes????

Anyway, Lady Sarah it is...

Russell


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Russ it looks great I also have a penchant for Ms Beeny ahhh...

The question is burnng in my head which logo ended up on the rear....answers on a postcard please. 

Enjoy driving on the wrong side :wink: I love it people come along side on the M-way and look up from the passenger seat to see that the 'Drivers seat is empty - oh the look of shock on their faces is priceless.

As it is LHD but a UK body I presume the lights etc have been swapped and the reverse/Fog light swapped - not saying they should have been just curious. Mine are all Euro still.

I rabbit on sorry enjoy Lady Sarah looks great.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell you made a wise descision in going for a 2007 model.... I,m at the dealers inspecting the Swift i,ve ordered , the first of the 2008 models..... what a bag of sh#t Swift have come up with for their revisions to the range


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

qe2 said:


> what a bag of sh#t Swift have come up with for their revisions to the range


Is it really that different?  

Gerald


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice one Russ maybe Oscar would have been a good name for the van in memory of an old friend.

Hope the van is good for you and the door doesnt give you to much jip :lol: 

I am sure Peter from Swift will have made sure you didnt get another Friday van!!!!!


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

That MH looks beautiful. Very best wishes and happy times in it.


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Good luck Russell

long may you roam in her............

Sandra


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,

You are braver than us, going for another Swift after all that hassle, etc, etc.

We really hope that this "pushes your buttons and rings your bells", so to speak.

Have a safe journey on your way back to Garda.

TTFN,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Is this wot all the fuss was abart?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Cheers Dougie,

Now, I can *really appreciate* what all the fuss was about. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jock said:


> We really hope that this "pushes your buttons and rings your bells", so to speak.


8O


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> 8O


In Motorhoming terms, obviously. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hi

Thanks for all your kind wishes. It seems both Sarah B and Lady Sarah have a fan club developing.

Sagedog - The rear fogs etc are all per British spec as the van is British at heart. I am not sure about the headlights, but am sticking my convertors on anyway.

I visited TSC/Robert Jackson yesterday for the Oyster refitting. Starting to batten down the hatches now and get ready for tomorrow high speed run to Italy.

I think I might join Sarah's webite when I get back...

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> Starting to batten down the hatches now and get ready for tomorrow high speed run to Italy.
> 
> I think I might join Sarah's webite when I get back...
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell,

How long are you going, for on this trip?

Jock.


----------



## GTS1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Russell,, Welcome to the 669 club, its a super van, the new Fiat cab is just the best we've had. Just a few pointers that may help on your trip, 1. How low is your exhaust you may have found out already that its quite low, take it slow on n off the ferry, there is nothing you can do it has to be modified at Swift. I made sure the clamp bolts were the lowest thing to rub on the ground. 2. Keep an eye on the fridge on 12 volt. 3. you may have to remove the doorwell bulb as the light has a tendency to come on when you don't want it to , like on the motorway at night when you indicate left. 4. watch the rear roof light for leaks. 5. does the tv work in both screens. 6. does the remote control work from the bed and the front. 
Just little things that I hope have been put right by now, our van is due back any day. so far Swift have been super.. 

Have a great break, we had a super month in France faults and all. 
Regards Colin G.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Swift*



JockandRita said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to batten down the hatches now and get ready for tomorrow high speed run to Italy.
> ...


Hi Jock

Just a high speed dash - leave UK Monday morning - already later than planned and return late next week. Going to a wedding which is the principal reason for the trip.

Taking my pal, who, bless her is working a night shift tonight and so will sleep all the way to Dover I expect.

Russell


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Russ 
Good luck with new van, we have been away yet again lol I will take pictures of the tv and forward them this week 
Regards Brian


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

*waiting for parts*

We took delivery of our new Balero end of July,we ordered and PAID for all extras and were promised that we would get them when we arrived back from ous holidays which was the middle of August ,GUESS WHAT we are still waiting and it is getting beyond a joke everytime we ring aftersales at brownhills we are promised a call back and it never happens.  .....Lovely van but lots of scratches to body and windows which brownhills will do HOPEFULLY when it goes in for repair ....


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Are the extra's from Swift or Brownhills.
I think you should make this clear in your post!!!

Chris


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

All the extras we are waiting for are from swift but payed for at brownhills...brownhills say they will ring swift to chase them up and will ring me back .... but they dont ..this has happened on several accasions.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ash
Put a post on here and see if they can help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-32595.html

Steve


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

ash said:


> All the extras we are waiting for are from swift but payed for at brownhills...brownhills say they will ring swift to chase them up and will ring me back .... but they dont ..this has happened on several accasions.


Please PM us your list and we will investigate.Peter.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It's good to see a major manufacturer and some suppliers of other services and products on this site and taking notice and action.
Why not tell your colleagues in the trade.
This type of response can only do your business good and maybe keep the dealers on their toes.


----------

